# You might not have permission to use this network resource



## mediator (Jan 1, 2006)

I have two pc's running winxp pro connected via RJ45 ethernet cable,
The 1st one is connected to router(internet) via usb cable and 2nd one connected to internet via 1st (acting as a gateway).
The problem is I tried setting up local connection between the 2 but I recieved the following error:

*"\\PCName not accessible. You might not have permission to use yhis network resource. Contact the administrator of the server to  find out if you have access permissions."* 

I can see both the pc's in network places, ping confirms both pc's, I even set up web server on one and accessed the web page from other and access internet as explained above! But I can't browse or share files on the pc's.

I have turned on all the needed services like
1. Internet Connection Sharing
2. Print and file sharing
3. Netbios over tcp/ip

If you have any idea how to solve this please let me know. Thanx in advance and happy new year!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 2, 2006)

This is one stupid problem which makes me bang my head against wall  this happened in my 

office lan and as someone posted earlier i tried
running network setup wizard on both the pc's and it worked. But the joy was shortlived. 

This is so random that sometimes it picks the machine and sometime it doesnt. Do try below 

given solutions and  lets c. REBOOT AFTER EACH SOLUTION AND CHECK ISSUE PERSISTANCE.

*The Basic*

Enable sharing on both the pcs and make sure there are no restrictions as such.

*Start "server" from services.msc"

Start> run> services.msc > server > right click properties "automatic" if already started 

, restart and check.

*Name Resolution*

This should MOST likely solve the issue. Appending the host file.

Append ur host file which is C:\windows\system32\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost
192.168.10.10 pcname

Now check.

*Disable disable the 1394 network connection"

May not work but give it a try. Disable the connection from my network places, if at all 

it is present.

*Edit Registry*

Edit regkey from hexadecimal "1" (or wateva) to "0":

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\restrictanonymous. 

Now check.

*Direct Access*

Worked perfectly for me. Start>run> \\192.168.29.114\sharedfoldername

Bingo this worked without any issues.

*Reshare*

Uncheck and recheck the share this folder share and check.

Do let us know.


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2006)

ok lets see I'll try the registry method and post again. Thanx!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 2, 2006)

Keepin the fingers crossed.


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Virus , a million thanx to u dood. As I suspected the registry method worked!!
Thanx again!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 3, 2006)

Poooooooooooooooooooffffffffff thats a great relief. This was such a paranoid a question. Well atlast we solved it


----------



## invisible (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes Yes....... atlast we did it
I thought we will not be able to solve it but u know hardwork pays off anyday.


----------



## mediator (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys, couldnt find this post in first 3 pages (had to search for it) so now please help me with the post..Thanx again!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35389&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

*[edit=theraven]
NExt time edit your post instead of posting again .. i did it this time. . i wont warn u again*


----------

